# Upgraded



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi, being new to the forum I thought I'd show my setup. I have gone down the same route as a lot of you seem to have and used to own a gaggia classic until the other day I upgraded to a simonelli Oscar. It's paired with an ascaso grinder although I'm looking to upgrade this at some point.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is that an elektros one?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

What grinder upgrade are you thinking of ?


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

I got it from lagondola, unfortunately I saw the elektros one after I ordered, would of quite liked o e with all the mods already fitted. I'm not sure about grinder, been scouring the forum for advice but still not sure. At the moment my budget isn't great


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

I quite like the look of the mignon but not sure how much of an upgrade it would be


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Are these much different to a classic? I know this is a heat exchanger jobby but with the size of it is the boiler much bigger? Would probably be a good next step, be interested in your opinion since you had a classic.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

I've barely had it a week but I think it's great. I've managed to get more consistent shots from it and the temperature is more stable plus it's handy if you want to make milk based drinks as you don't have to keep turning switches on and off.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Novel way of storing the 2 units , are they held on with velcro


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

This isn't PID is it?


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Haha, every time I post a picture it rotates it. No it's not pid


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

ok be interesting if you could maybe update what you think are it's strengths and weakness in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yeh definately. I'm glad I upgraded


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I went from a Classic to an Oscar. The Oscar was quite demanding in terms of prep, shots had a tendency to channel quite easily but it was a different beast to the Classic, back to back shots no problem and could steam for days. Took a massive adjustment after the Classic's anemic steaming ability. Mine had a vacuum breaker added and I did the OPV myself which was easy enough, apart from the fear of drilling through the casing.

Downsides - it's not E61 and the pump firing when it started up in the morning was bloody loud. Also needs mods out the box unless you buy from Elektros.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

I didn't think it was too loud myself but like yourself I definately want to do the opv. When you say it was easy to do, how long did it take you?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Can't remember. Best part of an hour maybe? It was fiddly more than hard.


----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Also how did you go about descaling your Oscar jeebsy? I've looked it up but there doesn't seem to be an easy way of doing it?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Lozzer87 (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks


----------

